# Women's Shooting Event-Saginaw, MI



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

This could be interesting.  

The Women's Outdoor Sports Association is holding a shooting sports outdoor challenge-hangun event on Saturday, July 13th and 14th. Saturday is for women only and Sunday is a couples (one male & one female) shoot. Experience is not required to participate.

Handguns and ammunition will be provided and personal equipment will not be allowed. Certified NRA instructors will provide instruction / orientation in safe gun handling and fundamentals of shooting. Activities are geared to both novice and experienced shooters. 

This will be held at the Saginaw Field and Stream Club, 1500 N. Gleaner Rd., Hemlock, MI, off M-46 (Gratiot Rd.) Lunch is provided.

Courses of shooting include: falling plates, silhouette targets, bowling pins and more. This is a fun shoot, but medals and door prizes will be awarded.

Pre-register by July 8th, 2002 or on the day of the event.

For more information and registraion contact:

Women's Outdoor Sports Association
P.O. Box 1815
Bay City, MI 48706

phone: (989) 797-4169


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Stevebrandsle,


Thanks Again for the info. I swear that our whole summer is already booked. We have a family reunion that week the 7th- the 13th. We are all going camping up north.


QS


----------

